# Garlic flavor



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I tried using search to look up garlic flavoring on here but it wont let me search for some reason.

Is the garlic flavoring the same stuff used for fishing? Like this?
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/template...&hasJS=true


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

any garlic is garlic there all the same... the best eazyest way it to take garlic jell caps and pop them open and let the fish soke in it,,, thats just me fav way of using garlic


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i use a product called "galic gaurd" that you should be able to find at something like a bigals, petsmart or mayby even a lfs


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

What does garlic do for the fish?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

in proves health cleans blood flow out,, slows worms down and the biggest and best thing is that is makes picky fish want to eat


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

interesting, my brandti frustrates me all the time with being finicky so maybe this stuff will help.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Garlic guard sounds great I looked it up. I'll grab some tommorow If I can find it hopefully it will help my fish eat.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Purchased the garlic guard and this stuff is great I pour some in a small bowl then add a few pieces of catfish fillet and let it sit 10 to 15 minutes and he eats right away. I also drop freeze dried krill in for a few seconds for it to soak up the flavor and he seems to love it.

After moving my fish into his new tank he went almost 2 weeks without eating but has completely come around since using the garlic guard.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Interesting. I knew Garlic was good for an appetite enhancer, but I never knew it benifited the health of your fish. This is probably a dumb question, but does it make your water stink?


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I havent noticed that the tank smells like garlic. Its such a small amount that actually soaks into the fillet.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Very interesting. Anybody have ps who wouldnt eat in front of them start to eat in front of them after the garlic enhancer?


----------

